

Wikileaks & Datacell to sue Visa / MasterCard for 'financial blockade' - d0ne
http://wlcentral.org/node/1973

======
kefs
Related commercial:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzMN2c24Y1s&hd=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzMN2c24Y1s&hd=1)

~~~
stephth
That's awesome. What's the story on this commercial? Description says spoof
and comedy but it looks very official.

------
d0ne
Full complaint:

[http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2011/07/01/heres-
the-l...](http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2011/07/01/heres-the-legal-
complaint-wikileaks-is-threatening-to-file-against-visa-mastercard/)

------
tluyben2
Excellent! Good one. Hope it gets a lot of press this one.

------
maeon3
I hope VISA and Mastercard get their asses handed to them for playing the part
of hitman and hired goon. I hope these proceedings don't let loose the primary
entities at fault who ordered the financial warfare.

~~~
nextparadigms
I hope they ask for a huge amount like $1 billion, so they never dare to
censor like that again. Amazon, Visa, Mastercard and others set a bad
precedent then by becoming the Government's private arm in censorship of the
Internet. In many cases the Government can't censor directly, so they get
companies to do it for them. That must not happen again.

~~~
hugh3
Surely Visa and Mastercard have the right to to business with whomever they
like?

~~~
darksaga
Not only that, but it says right in the terms and conditions they can change
the terms at any time without notice. It also clearly states if they feel like
a party is using their services for illegal activity, they can block any
payments or transfers to their accounts.

Most of the stuff they do is borderline criminal activity, and it won't take a
judge long to side with the credit card companies.

~~~
tijs
You, or Mastercard, might -feel- they are or were engaging in illegal activity
but i'd rather let a judge decide.

